# Look Bike Frame Size



## NJMadone (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi,
I'm interested in buying a Loo and I am 6-3" with a 34" in seem.

What size would I need?


----------



## NJMadone (Jul 26, 2014)

Anyone


----------



## Eben (Feb 6, 2005)

*Xxl*

Sizing depends on a lot of factors so IME people are reluctant to give straight answers to questions like this. That said, you're almost certainly looking for an XXL in the 595/695/795 geometry. You might fit an XL if it the seat mast hasn't been cut and you prefer a smaller frame with more drop between the saddle and bars. 

I'm barely over 6' and have an XL, which for me is just a bit big. I prefer not too much drop, however, due to a bad neck so it's perfect for me.


----------



## NJMadone (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks


----------

